# I'm going to get a kitten.....



## poiuytrewq (28 July 2018)

Because I've done all the looking after and litter tray, feeding, hoovering after (who knew cats were so incredibly messy!) for 18 months, always in the hope that one day the cats would be my friend (woe is me   ) so i have decided to continue the not so great bits and relish in a fat cat sat on my lap in the evenings. 
I have looked at a local rescue but they rarely seem to home to families with dogs and we have 3.  They are of course used to having cats in the house and wont hurt or hassle one.
I've just spent spent the morning cat shopping online toys, carriers etc all ordered.  I've washed all the bedding we have already and its all waiting for a new occupant. 
I have looked at millions of kitten adverts but am apparently quite fixed on what i want , again who knew!! Had you asked me a few years back I'd have said i disliked cats forget about had a favourite colour!! 
I have seen a few that could be perfection. O/H thinks that one of them looks weak and a bit feeble so isnt keen on that one, will probably wipe it off the list even though its ultra cute. 
I have narrowed it down to two litters i think, one of which has absolute perfection and isnt too far away, the other has a very close to perfection and is a manageable distance. 

Watch this space......


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 July 2018)

A kitten! Just one?!  Why don't you get one from each litter? Siblings can be dominant with each other.  So differing litters would solve that issue.  Failure to post pics of said kittens will result in a fall out!


----------



## poiuytrewq (28 July 2018)

Hadnt even considered that! 
The first litter are not ready yet, be about 2/3 weeks and the second are ready to go now. Not sure if that would pose a problem?
Plan c is a litter of just two girls, not ready for 7 weeks but deposits being taken now. That would probably end up in two because how to you choose?!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (28 July 2018)

My girl cats have been the hunters whilst the boys have been lazy so and so's.  If you want a lap cat that maybe worth bearing in mind. Not that all cats are like that of course!  

The benefit of having one would be no need for introductions.  I haven't personally introduced young kittens, only cats.  There is someone on here who fosters for CP so would have more knowledge.

I couldn't just have one cat now, I'd have more if I could!


----------



## cava14una (28 July 2018)

I have two brothers although I only went to look at one. Would do it again without hesitation. They are so fond of each other play and sleep together.


When they were 5 years old I got a single female kitten and they accepted her although she gets a slap if she gets too rough.


I got her so that one wouldn't be left on his own when the other died. Will more than likely add another kitten when I have only two.


Get 2 you won't regret it


----------



## Fiona (28 July 2018)

We found ourselves down from three cats to one (And he's semi feral and lives outside) so for the same reason as you we just got a kitten. Love her to bits and she flips down on my lap all the time...

We did get her from a rescue though,  they were happy as long as our dog had lived with a cat in the past.....

Good luck..

Fioba


----------



## BeckyFlowers (28 July 2018)

Definitely get two, and as has already been said, if you don't post pictures of them there will be a reckoning.


----------



## poiuytrewq (28 July 2018)

I will absolutely take a million photos. 
Tbh ideally I think I just want one? The dogs are company and Im home quite a lot, wether its here or out on the yard but around. 
Planning wise I think 2 will be quite expensive, to buy, inject, spay, insure etc. Ongoing would be fine. Just the initial costs. 
Can anyone recommend cat insurance?
Some of the biggest pet vet bills Ive known were friends cats so am going to insure it.


----------



## MotherOfChickens (28 July 2018)

although two are obviously more expensive, two cats are company for each other-my two adore each other and spend a lot of time mutual grooming, sleeping and playing together (two boys, different ages after losing the original rescue). Both farm kittens, one was free the other £30 to buy. 
I think neutering cost me about £40 each, I buy my wormers and advantage from hyper drug and both are insured through Tesco at about £11 each per month.


----------



## rara007 (28 July 2018)

Enjoy!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 July 2018)

I got two from different litters 2 years ago and they were good company for each other when small but now dislike each other. They both get jealous when Im petting the other one. 

Kittens are just total bundles of joy and love.


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

Well the decision was kind of taken out of my hands, only one left. They are not sure if its a boy or girl (although the advert said girl?!!) 
We are going to see it and put a deposit down if we like it (I wonder if not liking is a possibility &#128514; ) 
This is from the not ready for a few weeks litter so I could in theory have time to think about a second and look closer to the time as there are lots of litters available now so presume there will be in a few weeks. 
Vets for pets are doing some pretty good offers 
Injections for life £99 after the first course.
A kitten pack, both vaccines, microchip, money off spaying and a months insurance £49. Very bargainous!


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 July 2018)

Oooh exciting! 




			I have looked at millions of kitten adverts but am apparently quite fixed on what i want , again who knew!!
		
Click to expand...

So is (s)he a specific breed or colour? We need more info and definitely lots and lots of photos once you have your kitten or kittens home!


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

No not a specific breed, just a moggy! 
I think the few cats we have had in the past have always been black/black and white and I like more white with tabby or ginger. This one (obviously we said we wanted it!) is ginger and white. 
The family had a little boy who proudly told me hed called it Wotsit, coz its small and orange &#128514;
Could be a long 3 weeks!


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

mm, just tried to put a photo from facebook but what i actually ended up with was a link to my private album (ie lots of photo's off my phone that i like of horses and dogs etc but that wont interest anyone else!)


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 July 2018)

'Wotsit' LOL! 

I really, really want a ginger kitten, but with three pet cats and two ferals that visit regularly (so that's five cats and none are ginger), my dream kitten will have to stay a dream for now.  

Oh well, I shall greatly enjoy seeing photos of your kitten once FB lets you share them.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 July 2018)

Wotsit

Bless, how cute.  I've had 4 tabby's, 1 black, 1 tortoiseshell, got a black and white and the recent addition is predominately white with silver tabby markings.  Not had a ginger yet.  What I would really like is a silver tabby now. 

Awaiting pics of Wotsit.


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 July 2018)

A ginger! 

I love the name Wotsit if you keep that. Mine is called Chilli. 

Gingers are the best. All the gingers I know have been awesome so much so that when I got my two kittens one had to be a ginger. I got a black one too to make me feel less guilty about having colour favouritism. 

Hes as awesome as I hoped. Gratuitous pics 

Chilli and Pepper





Chilli Burritto 





Cuddle ginger


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 July 2018)

Shouldn't it be Chilli Purrito?

Totally adorable, and can't wait for pics of Wotsit!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 July 2018)

Squeeeeeeeeeeeeze!  Thanks for posting pics.  Gorgeous pussy cats.


----------



## Leo Walker (29 July 2018)

Kitten pics!


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

Thank you very much Leo walker! Im evidently a bit thick! 
So this is Meredith the kitten &#128514;
Named by my daughter, shes lucky not to be called some crazy double barrelled name, I quite like old fashioned names.


----------



## BeckyFlowers (29 July 2018)

Eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!


----------



## Sussexbythesea (29 July 2018)

Absolutely gorgeous! youre going to make me broody for a kitten.


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

Isnt s/he.
Collecting her on the 19 th August.  
I feel like an expectant mother &#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Meowy Catkin (29 July 2018)

Kitten!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (29 July 2018)

A ickle baby puddy tat.  

Has she got hind snowshoes too?


----------



## poiuytrewq (29 July 2018)

Peregrine Falcon said:



			A ickle baby puddy tat.  

Has she got hind snowshoes too?
		
Click to expand...

Erm, pretty sure yes. Shes white all underneath so I believe 4 white legs.


----------



## Shady (30 July 2018)

Gorgeous !!! but i'm betting that's a boy , not a girl???


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 July 2018)

aaaw, congrats-I love a ginger as well  

gingers are usually boys, saying that my ginger's mum is pure ginger.


----------



## splashgirl45 (30 July 2018)

VERY cute!!!!


----------



## poiuytrewq (30 July 2018)

Interesting! I had no idea that colour could relate to sex! 
Im not actually bothered now if its a boy or girl. I had been adamant I wanted a girl but as someone has said in this thread somewhere that boys are sometimes friendlier that makes either fine!


----------



## Shady (30 July 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			Interesting! I had no idea that colour could relate to sex! 
Im not actually bothered now if its a boy or girl. I had been adamant I wanted a girl but as someone has said in this thread somewhere that boys are sometimes friendlier that makes either fine!
		
Click to expand...

Lol , that's good then P, you might have to change the name though ! boys are also way easier than girls if you decide to get another. Iv'e had some amazing female cats over the years but if ever there has been a problem when introducing another it's always come from them and personally speaking if i have a choice in a litter i will opt for a boy. Looking forward to seeing more photo's


----------



## milliepops (30 July 2018)

Shady said:



			Lol , that's good then P, you might have to change the name though !
		
Click to expand...

nahh, i named our first (male) cat when I was a child, and I called it Belinda.
Mum and dad were kind enough to humour me, cat didn't seem to mind


----------



## MotherOfChickens (30 July 2018)

poiuytrewq said:



			Interesting! I had no idea that colour could relate to sex! 
I&#8217;m not actually bothered now if it&#8217;s a boy or girl. I had been adamant I wanted a girl but as someone has said in this thread somewhere that boys are sometimes friendlier that makes either fine!
		
Click to expand...

tortie's/calico are female (well apart from less than 1% which are male). about 1/4 ginger kittens will be female. I always have male cats, have never had problems introducing new kittens to them.


----------



## Shady (30 July 2018)

milliepops said:



			nahh, i named our first (male) cat when I was a child, and I called it Belinda.
Mum and dad were kind enough to humour me, cat didn't seem to mind 

Click to expand...

Ha that's quite a name!!!, I remember visiting a couple who had just got the most amazing long haired calico kitten and were going to call HIM Sydney , after they'd got over the mini shock of me telling them Sydney was definitely a girl they kept the name anyway as we all decided it was pretty cool  x


----------

